# What are you guys doing for New Years?



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

I was wondering what you guys would be up to on the beautiful eve that is New Years? Most acquaintances I know will be off to some party/ gathering whilst I'll be stuck at home on my own. I've spent the last 5 New Years completely alone and I can't bear the thought of spending another one in the same way. I'd love to just find at least one friend who I could drink with but that's extremely unlikely. I'm also starting to think that I may be an extrovert but my SA curbs my nature.
I guess my depression heightens during the winter time.

Anyway let me know what your plans are guys!!


----------



## mrcolins (Jun 18, 2015)

My girlfriend is coming to stay until after new years so we will probably go to one of the new years buffet parties in the area, I plan to be drunk and eat like crazy. This will only be the second new years eve that I have celebrated


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Well I admit I got like 3 invites, but to be honest I'd rather spend that day alone. I want to clear my mind a bit, I have other worries for the next couple of months and I don't wanna stress myself with a New Year's Eve party.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

If I finally get a damn game console I'll be playing games all day since I'll have the house to myself.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My cousins are hosting a party at their house for some family and the usual friends. No parents at least. But I won't even be comfortable drinking because they are new parents and there will be 3 or 4 other babies there too. I can't even drink to have a good time. I'd rather sit at home at my desk all night alone.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Watch tv all night, be on the internet all night, eat popcorn and chocolate until i almost vomit, then go outside and watch the fireworks for like half an hour. Same schedule every year.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have any contacts to do anything with. I might see what my family is doing.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Probably stay on spotify all night or play the sims. I don't celebrate it and haven't for like the last two years despite the rest of my household getting together and doing New Years traditions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watching college football most likely if I'm still alive or able. Nothing special.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Sleeping and/or binge watching The Three Stooges.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Same as every year:


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Playing videogames or watching anime. Same as every other day.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

When I'm with mom everyone usually wanna drag me out partying and ****.

This year I'm with dad though, so I don't have to worry about that!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

i'll be here of course


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Trip to Melbourne and spending with the gf's bro and sister in law, will be the first time meeting them too, we'll see.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

SilentRobot said:


> I was wondering what you guys would be up to on the beautiful eve that is New Years? Most acquaintances I know will be off to some party/ gathering whilst I'll be stuck at home on my own. I've spent the last 5 New Years completely alone and I can't bear the thought of spending another one in the same way. I'd love to just find at least one friend who I could drink with but that's extremely unlikely. I'm also starting to think that I may be an extrovert but my SA curbs my nature.
> I guess my depression heightens during the winter time.
> 
> Anyway let me know what your plans are guys!!


Unless there is a pub crawl or something like that downtown, I'll probably be by myself. I don't mind really. I'm usually tired of parties by New Years and I like to reflect on the previous year.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Swanhild said:


> Same as every year:


Yep.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

My friend has a new years party every year so we all gather at his place and have fun. Usually a good time


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i didnt know people go to parties on new years eve until last year thats how laid back i was 

to answer your question, stay home and play video games, like always


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Sparklers (Dec 5, 2015)

As of right now, I'll be going to the same family New Years gathering that I go to every year  I've never done anything with friends. Maybe I'll initiate this time to see if friends want to do anything.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

chilling with the cousin and crying together about our lack of a love life.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Honeymooner marathon..
Twilight Zone marathon...

Eat..Sleep


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

No idea yet, if anything. I fly back to Cranbrook on the 1st, so yeah...if my friends invite me out or whatever, I'll go out. If not, I'll stay in and spend it with my folks.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Get really inspired and motivated then watch it vanish the next day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing. Just a normal day to me.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Probably working.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'm going to focus on being happy, not that happy happy crap, but spend a lot of money and do whatever i want to do kind of happy


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

As usual, spending it with my family and going to bed at 3 AM. Makes me nostalgic, remembering the 2011 new year when I and my coworkers celebrated drinking until the morning. That was the only different new year. I guess having a job isn't that bad.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Nothing.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hanging out with my boyfriend and drinking alcohol. Since he has no TV License this year though looks like we wont be watching the New Years countdown though <.<


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to go to a New Years Eve party, but they're not having one this year, so I might stay home and watch TV or play a video game. Hopefully if my mom's in a good mood I might watch it on TV.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

I plan on binge watching Shameless and maybe eating some pizza. I like to reflect on the previous year quietly.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Working.

This year I was invited to two parties (yay!), by a former co-worker of mine that we've been chatting through FB... and my best friend. Unfortunately, the only way for me to get Christmas off was to switch with a coworker so I had to pick up New Year's Eve. So I'm working...9 days in a row *Sigh*. I already know how I'll feel come midnight. Depressed. The thought of being at my job another year is so depressing so when I'll be 'celebrating' after my shift, home alone, thinking of another 8 days before having one off. I'll be so upset. 

...I better get some wine. I'll need a drink or three.


----------

